# SPOG



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 22, 2018)

I know everyone has their own opinion on this, but what is your preferred ratio?  I've seen 2-1-1-1, 4-1-1-1, etc.  

I hope everyone has a Happy Holiday!

Dave


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 22, 2018)

If I use garlic powder, I don't use onion powder and vice-versa.

So for SPG or SPO - probably about 2-1-2


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

Mine is 1, 1, 1, 1. And I put it in a smallish one of those Cheese shakers. (bigger holes)
Salt - Regular Iodized Table salt
Black Pepper - Fine ground
Onion Powder - as in Onion Powder.
Garlic Powder - as in Garlic Powder.

My thought was to make my SPOG on the finer side of life. And it tastes good to me.

For many other things, I prefer to used Granulated Garlic for it's texture. Or if I want to elevate a flavor (like Garlic) I can sprinkle on some granulated.

But that's my "Magic Formula". Just one of each.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2018)

Again my favorite thing to say is it all comes down to personal preference. By this I mean it depends on your taste do you like the pepper heavy on food or a lot of garlic maybe more onion or salt so you build it according to your personal taste.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2018)

5GRILLZTN Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated and have a Merry Christmas.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> I have never been accused of going lightly w/ black pepper. Generally I'm probably 10-1-1-1




Now that's my way almost maybe 4 10 3 10 would work for me.

Warren


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 22, 2018)

Lite on the salt. Heavy on the pepper. Onion, garlic in between. So I guess it would be 1-10-3-3. And then I change up depending on the meat. Stick with probably 3 versions.
But for serious cuts. S/P only. Why cover up the taste of a good cut of beef of pork.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 22, 2018)

I only use spog on beef. So I am HEAVY on the black pepper. Probably 20 to 1 compared to the salt. Black pepper is fantastic on brisket and roasts. So maybe 20-1-3-3. That’s a guess as i never measure anything. Wife thinks everything is too salty no matter what so I’m always light on that or I’d go heavier. 

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

S - P - O - G
10- 1-  1-  1 ???

10 salt? My arteries just hardened.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2018)

Just drink another beer Sonny I just changed my post had it wrong

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

I couldn't even begin to figure out what the ratio is. I sprinkle each on separatly until I get the color I'm looking for. I will say pepper is the most dominate, followed by salt. Onion and garlic are about even. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

I decided to check mine last time I batched some up.
1 TBS of each worked great for me. Balanced.

I was reading one of Al's older posts about Pork Loin, where he just did a simple SPOG rub.
I had a little Loin thawed out and SPOG'd it and Air Fryer fried it at 25 minutes. (Turned it over in the middle)
Perfect, to my tastes. Juicy, and great flavor.
Simply delisiouso.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 22, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I couldn't even begin to figure out what the ratio is. I sprinkle each on separatly until I get the color I'm looking for. I will say pepper is the most dominate, followed by salt. Onion and garlic are about even.
> 
> Chris



When you've been doing it for so long. Eyes and a hand  become the measuring spoons.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> When you've been doing it for so long. Eyes and a hand  become the measuring spoons.



Truer words couldn't be spoken, especially when your taught to cook from your grandma and ma. Who both owned measuring cups and spoons, but never really used them. That also might explain why I don't bake. 

Chris


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone.  I've typically used commercial rubs for my smokes, but wanted to be able to vary the ingredients, and use stuff I already have on hand.  Lots of good ratios out there.  

Dave


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2018)

No ratio for SPOG here as I don't normally keep SPOG mixed like I do Pork or Chicken rubs.
And I've not experimented with proportions to get a taste profile that I prefer like I have with the rubs.
Normally I put SPOG on by the individual spice and just eye it according to how much of which flavor(s) I want.
I very much prefer granulated onion and garlic to powder for seasoning mixes/rubs, unless it is for a sauce, then I will use a powder if I have it.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 22, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone.  I've typically used commercial rubs for my smokes, but wanted to be able to vary the ingredients, and use stuff I already have on hand.  Lots of good ratios out there.
> 
> Dave


Its better to make your own than store bought. You'll find a couple blends that really taste great on what ever your smoking and never look back. Plus if your looking for change. In here there are more kinds of rubs in this site than any store could have on their shelves. Just have to look or ask. 
Good luck.
Rob


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 23, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> Its better to make your own than store bought. You'll find a couple blends that really taste great on what ever your smoking and never look back. Plus if your looking for change. In here there are more kinds of rubs in this site than any store could have on their shelves. Just have to look or ask.
> Good luck.
> Rob



That's what my Sonny's Secret Seasoning is. A blend of all the stuff I use to put on individually.
I have both Granulated and Powdered prepared Garlic, Powdered Onion, and some home made onion powder that is out of this world with onion taste and smell. I dehydrated onions the wife said to throw out.
Cut away any bad stuff, kept the good stuff, and dehydrated at 165°. Then pulverized in a coffee grinder.

But one day with an armload of seasonings it hit me. Why not just mix the stuff in an empty container, then shake it on?
It worked for me.
I use that dry mix added to Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce to make my paint for my grilled Baby Back Ribs.

To each his own. But I would encourage one tries blending their favorite seasonings to make a signature rub.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 23, 2018)

I am similar to 

 uncle eddie
 no O just SPG.  It may surprise you but when famous pitmasters are telling you their ratios it's not volume but _weight_.  Try making it next time 1:1:1 by _weight_.  And if you don't have a scale, get one.  They're like $10.  Game changer.  Also, when rocking a KISS rub like SPG fresh ground pepper from corns is a must.  Also a game changer.  There is no garlic powder in the house, only granulated garlic.  Yes again, game changer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 23, 2018)

SonnyE Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 23, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I am similar to @uncle eddie no O just SPG.  It may surprise you but when famous pitmasters are telling you their ratios it's not volume but _weight_.  Try making it next time 1:1:1 by _weight_.  And if you don't have a scale, get one.  They're like $10.  Game changer.  Also, when rocking a KISS rub like SPG fresh ground pepper from corns is a must.  Also a game changer.  There is no garlic powder in the house, only granulated garlic.  Yes again, game changer.



By weight? 
Definitely going to try that Sam! Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> SonnyE Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren



 Most Welcome, Warren.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> By weight?
> Definitely going to try that Sam! Thanks!



It will blow your mind.


----------

